# Bromley pagent of motoring sunday 12th june



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Anybody going to this?? I will have my mk2 golf gti on show there!


----------



## RobP (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes will be there on the 4x4 Response stand with my Range Rover

Posted this thread in the South forum before seeing this thread


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Im there, not with my car though. Wheels are being sprayed.

Are there any traders there selling detail gear?


----------

